# live rat pups wanted



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

hi im after a few live rat pups for a non feeding royal in blackpool please pm me if you have any thanks


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been told if they are away from the mother then there would be no food suply and die soon after being taken away from the mother

you not want to just get a female rat that is already up the duff?


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

are you serious?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

noble1 said:


> are you serious?


yes why?


----------



## noble1 (Jul 10, 2008)

do you no the law on feeding live?
i think you might be better off gettin a pair of rats just for feeders mate 
some people might be a bit p****d off


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

noble1 said:


> do you no the law on feeding live?
> i think you might be better off gettin a pair of rats just for feeders mate
> some people might be a bit p****d off


yes i know the law i just thought someone might some yeah i could get some for feeders but i have one snakes thats not feeding thanks


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

to the op, all i can say is, if your snake hasnt been eating for sometime, then i dont see a problem with feeding live but if they do take to live try and wean them onto defrosted.

- i dont agree with the law, its nature at the end of the day, and why dont they make a law for slaughtering cows for food ect.

brad


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i need live rat pups fairy quick anybody got any would take to long to breed my own thanks


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bump:no1:


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

noble1 said:


> do you no the law on feeding live?
> i think you might be better off gettin a pair of rats just for feeders mate
> some people might be a bit p****d off


 oi mate beat it 
come back when you have a clue.
i had some born 3 days ago but your around 3-4 hours away 
i wish i could help


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

McQuillanX2 said:


> oi mate beat it
> come back when you have a clue.
> i had some born 3 days ago but your around 3-4 hours away
> i wish i could help


no worries i was going breed my own but need them asap but nowhere has any :whip:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

McQuillanX2 said:


> oi mate beat it
> come back when you have a clue.
> i had some born 3 days ago but your around 3-4 hours away
> i wish i could help


yeah that is abit far im having no luck finding any:whip:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

leopardgeckomad said:


> to the op, all i can say is, if your snake hasnt been eating for sometime, then i dont see a problem with feeding live but if they do take to live try and wean them onto defrosted.
> 
> - i dont agree with the law, its nature at the end of the day, and why dont they make a law for slaughtering cows for food ect.
> 
> brad


I love it in nature when a baby animal is taken from its mother by a giant hand and placed into an enclosed area where it faces 100% likelihood of death, even when it is placed in with a snake so shit that it itself would like to be dead. Did you see that one Attenborough narrated the other day where that happened? No? Oh right, must be because it isnt nature to be placed in that scenario.


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

You could try to use frozen but get some mouse/rat bedding. Put some in the snakes viv/rub and then rub the warmed rat on the bedding, as long as you have the prey at the correct temperature your snake should take, I have plenty of live here, but you are very far away my friend and Im afraid it would cost a lot in petrol.

Good luck.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bikenut said:


> You could try to use frozen but get some mouse/rat bedding. Put some in the snakes viv/rub and then rub the warmed rat on the bedding, as long as you have the prey at the correct temperature your snake should take, I have plenty of live here, but you are very far away my friend and Im afraid it would cost a lot in petrol.
> 
> Good luck.


yeah mate abit to far thanks


----------



## torch74 (May 6, 2009)

I have some mate But I'm in Clayton West Yorkshire. Its around 60 miles if thats any good to you?


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

torch74 said:


> I have some mate But I'm in Clayton West Yorkshire. Its around 60 miles if thats any good to you?


to far mate thanks anyway


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

mate a partial force feed should should start it feeding. i had 30 cf rp last year hardly none fed, after 1 partial force with rat pinks they all started to feed with no probs.


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you mean assisted or actual forced part way down the throat?

I can assist, but force feeding makes me quesy at the best of times.

Any luck on finding some pinks?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

90% simply had the food placed into the throat, after this most would just take food with little problems... had a cust last week whos ball had not fed for several weeks. 1 assist and its feeding no probs...


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bikenut said:


> Do you mean assisted or actual forced part way down the throat?
> 
> I can assist, but force feeding makes me quesy at the best of times.
> 
> Any luck on finding some pinks?


no luck in finding any mate think i might have to let someone assist feed for me


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

Christmas day bump:welcome:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bump:welcome:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bump:welcome:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bump need some asap thanks


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

bump:welcome:


----------



## bikenut (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you tried assist feeding using beef heart? It will be a lot easier due to its softness.

At least the snake will have somthing in him till you can find live feeders.


----------

